# ALVACADO TREES DROPPING LEAVES



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Planted my 2 alvacado trees approx 2 weeks ago, added good fertilizer to base and around trees edge, water every other day, and now they are dropping leaves. Some new growth but not much. Why are they droppping leaves? thanx. Live in Baytown


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine looks like I am growing a stick. All of the leaves have fallen off. I think the cold weather got to mine.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

salth2o said:


> Mine looks like I am growing a stick. All of the leaves have fallen off. I think the cold weather got to mine.


I had mine in my workshop, did not get that cold in there and I watered every couple of days then planted approx 2 weeks ago. It has not been that cold latley here. Mine are Brazos Belle.

P.S. My orange tree has lot of blooms and has grown about 6 to 8" in the past couple of weeks. All of the trees are about 25 feet from each other.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My avocado tree (stick) is whatever HEB sells. I just planted a seed from one that I bought there when I made guacamole. 

During one of our last cold spells I was out of town and left it outside. 

My peach tree, which is planted in the ground and is about three years old, has nearly 100 little peaches on it. Two years ago I got two peaches, last year none, and this year looks like it could be a banner crop.

Where did you get your avocado trees?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i got three i started from seeds. they are all about 18" tall. they each were covered with leaves. Here the last two-three weeks the leaves have been falling off at about one a day. im down to 3 leaves on one 2 on another and none on the last. all of mine have been in the garage all winter. i was thinking I wasn't watering enough, but the soil I have them in is moist. It is starting to sound like maybe its a cycle, since it's not just mine like i thought it was. Salth2o i have a peach tree that was here when i moved in, and have no clue how old it is. that thing will load up with fruit till they get about the size of a big marble then fall off. I've tried watering, fertilizer, talking to people, and the only thing I can figure is that it takes about 100 gallons of water a day. as long as the rain is falling and keeping the ground soaked it does great and the fruit grows like crazy, as soon as it quits raining for a week or two they all fall off.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

salth2o said:


> My avocado tree (stick) is whatever HEB sells. I just planted a seed from one that I bought there when I made guacamole.
> 
> During one of our last cold spells I was out of town and left it outside.
> 
> ...


I bought them at mauss Nursery in Seabrook back in October, they were in gallon containers and about 3' tall They were $75.00 each but had a special on for 1/2 price. The said dont plant until middle or the last of March, and I did . They were grown in Mexico.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Google Avacado tree leafs turning yellow.

I have a new one and I found out one cause is that the root area mght be holding too much water. So, tomorrow, I am removing the brick ring around the base of the hole in hopes that some of the water will leave.

Also, I found that I might be iron deficent. So, also tomorrow, I am adding some iron.

hope this works


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

just thought to come back to this post, my trees dropped all of their leaves, and now have new shoots coming out of everywhere covered with leaves.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Slim-N-None said:


> just thought to come back to this post, my trees dropped all of their leaves, and now have new shoots coming out of everywhere covered with leaves.


Mine too. I have put mine in a spot that gets only part sun through the day and is shaded during the hottest part of the day.

I was glad to see my plant putting some leaves back on.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad I found this post!
I got an avocado tree from Florida (about 4 feet tall) and all the leaves dropped off of it, too! I was thinking perhaps it was in shock from the travel but now it's beginning to grow new leaves and shoots.
When do they start producing fruit? Should I keep the soil wet, moist or dry? Also, I have it in a large pot now, so I guess I should keep it in there until next Spring to plant??
Thanks for the info!


----------

